# Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?



## xbxmxnn (6. April 2009)

Moin moin alle,

ich weiß ja, dass Wettkampfwerfen, Tournament Casting oder wie auch immer man es nennt, auf wenig Gegenliebe hierzulande stößt; Tatsache ist aber ganz eindeutig: Wer weiter werfen KANN, ist klar im Vorteil, denn wer weit werfen kann, kann direkt vor seinen Füßen angeln oder weit draußen; wer es nicht kann, hat diese Wahl nicht.

Ich erwäge, ab Herbst einen kleinen Club zu organisieren mit zwar nicht verpflichtenden, aber zumindest regelmäßigen Treffen, wo man sich auf der Wiese trifft, wirft, sich gegenseitig bei der Technik hilft, sich was abschauen kann, auch mal anderes Gerät testen; und vielleicht einmal im Jahr einen kleinen Wettkampf, um zu schauen, wer am weitesten wirft.

Zudem habe ich dank meines Werfens beim DMV und guter Kontakte zu Freunden in England die Möglichkeit, bisweilen jemanden mitzubringen, der absolut weiß, wovon er spricht, und auch schon Würfe jenseits der 230 - 240 - 250... Meter geschafft hat.

Und nicht zuletzt habe ich schon sehr positiv klingende Anfragen gestartet bezüglich Bereitstellung von Gerät, also Schnüre inklusive Schlagschnüre, Testgerät, sowohl Ruten wie auch Rollen, Bleie...

Da ich derzeit noch zeitlich und örtlich gebunden bin, würde ich das ganze ab Herbst anpeilen; nun meine Frage an Euch: Würde es auch von hier aus Interesse geben, da mitzumachen? Weiter werfen, realistisch messen; vielleicht verbunden mit Brandungsveranstaltungen? Wie gesagt, das Ganze soll eher Spaß machen und weiterhelfen, aber keinen Stress verursachen, den haben einige hier einschließlich mir selbst schon genug im Berufsleben.

Schreibt doch mal, was Ihr davon haltet.


----------



## Elbcoast Fisher (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Moin,

ich finde die Idee ganz interessant.
Bin zwar (noch ) nicht der passionierte Brandungsangler weil ich bisher nur 2-3 mal im Jahr dazu komme aber das wär doch mal die Gelegenheit das zu ändern und zu verfeinern!

Lust hätte ich auf jeden Fall!

Gruß aus HH #h

Elbcoast Fisher


----------



## FalkenFisch (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann, grundsätzlich bin ich ganz deiner Meinung . . . wer weiter werfen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Insofern hätte ich auch Interesse, in einem Kreis Gleichgesinnter Technik zu erlernen/zu verbessern und mal anderes Gerät auszuprobieren. 

Hast Du eine Vorstellung, wo das ganze stattfinden soll? Und wie oft? 

Hauptsache streßfrei |rolleyes


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Stressfrei klingt gut - ich hab seinerseits aufgehört mit dem aktiven DMV-Angeln, weil ich irgendwann festgestellt hab, dass das eigentliche Angeln und die Freude daran auf der Strecke blieb, das soll beim Schmeißen nicht passieren.

Als 'Basis' dachte ich daran, eine große Wiese bei mir um die Ecke zu beziehen, droben unweit Fehmarn; allerdings kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, ab und zu 'Auswärtsspiele' zu machen, mich hat bereits einer angesprochen und gesagt, er fände die Idee gut, käme aber aus Rostock, da wäre die Anfahrt sehr weit, daher könnte man sich ja ab und zu auf anderen Wiesen verabreden.

Ich dachte daran, das einmal monatlich zu machen, und wer Lust und Zeit hat, kommt dazu.


----------



## sunny (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Tolle Idee #6. 
Kommt für mich aufgrund der zurückzulegenden Strecke leider nicht in Betracht .


----------



## xbxmxnn (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Sunny,

wieso nicht? Ich hab schon mal irgendwo auf der Westseite Hannovers auf einem alten Bundeswehrübungsplatz geworfen; lässt sich also doch verabreden, oder?


----------



## sunny (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Jau, dann bin ich dabei |supergri.


----------



## Sebastian G (6. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin abumann,

geile idee,würd auf jeden fall mitmachen!!kenne noch den eine oder anderen,die sofort dabei währen.neue leute kennen lernen,werfen vebessern und spass haben!!!:vik:

gruss sebastian


----------



## nava (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

finde die Idee auch super #6

Und wenns dann nicht so weit weg ist, wären wir mit Sunny schon mal zwei von hier. |supergri

Schätze mal, da werden sich aber noch einige finden lassen, die auch dabei wären.

Gruss
nava


----------



## djoerni (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

sehr schöne idee dirk! bin auf jeden fall dabei!


----------



## antenne02 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hi,
Gute Idee hätte auch Interesse

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Koschi (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ohne Verpflichtung passt zu 3 Kindern!! |kopfkrat

Bin in jedem Fall dabei, wann auch immer.
|wavey:


----------



## Platte (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Na drauf habe ich doch gewartet #hBin dabei....:m


----------



## Nolte (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Die Idee ist Genial

Sofern hier in der nähe (Mainz-Frankfurt)bin ich dabei#h

FC


----------



## Wiederanfänger (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

ich bin sehr gerne dabei.

Muss nur den Aufwand kennen, der nötig ist.

Wir sollten vielleicht mal die möglichen Orte in Deutschland klären.

Mich würden die Orte in der Nähe von  Paderborn am meisten interessieren.
Aber auch weiter entfernt nehme ich gerne ich kauf.

Erst gestern hat mir Sllepwalker auf Rügen gezeigt, das jeder Meter zählt.

Wobei ich denke, dass Sleepwalker mindestens 20m weiter als ich geworfen hat.

Bei der Technik und den Ruten aber auch nicht ganz so verwunderlich.

Habe zu ersten mal in meinem Leben Ruten der >300 EUR Klasse in Aktion gesehen.
Und dann noch von einem richtig guten Werfer.

Ich bin bei dem Treffen dabei.
Zuindest, solange das iegedwie mit Familie und Beruf zusammen geht.

Falls das mit mehreren Leuten nicht klappen sollte, so nehme ich auch gerne "Einzelunterricht" 


Gruß an alle (Brandungs-) Angler.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

die Zustimmung freut mich ungemein - Grund genug, das Projekt in Angriff zu nehmen! Und kann ja nur klappen, sind einige doch fast meine Nachbarn! Aber auch mal woanders zu werfen klingt absolut verlockend! 
Ich werde mal weiter darauf rumdenken, wie man es am besten organisieren kann, und bin natürlich dankbar für jeden Hinweis und jeden hilfreichen Vorschlag.
Und ich werd die Tage mal alle bereits angesprochenen Punkte beantworten!
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass mich das Ganze richtig freut? #6


----------



## südhesse (7. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

hi da ich ja quasi brandungs anfänger bin würde mich sowas natürlich brennent interesieren komme nur aus der ecke von oldenburg


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Südhesse: Kein Problem, Du fällst unter die Reisebedürftigen  machen wir halt eine Veranstaltung irgendwo in Deiner Nähe; oder Du kommst auf dem Weg zum Brandungsangeln bei uns vorbei und verbindest das. Wo brandungsangelst Du denn?

@ Wiederanfänger: Können Paderborner nicht im Großraum Hannover zusammengefasst werden? (meine Erdkundezeit ist schon so lange her...) Und glaub mir, es liegt nicht immer nur am teuren Gerät; ich persönlich bin ziemlich davon überzeugt, dass viele in Deutschland sich ihre Meter nur mit teuren Ruten erkaufen, wobei Übung und technik das locker ausgleichen würde, und unter das ist ja das Ziel des 'Projektes'. Wenn Du allerdings gerne teures Gerät werfen möchtest, zumindest meines kannst Du gerne testen, und bei den Treffen sicher auch das von anderen.

@ Nolte: Ich weiß ja nicht, ob das nicht vielleicht dann doch etwas weit ab vom Schuß ist - Du hast ja bestimmt 600 Kilometer zu jedem Meer! Aber zur Zeit würde es gut passen, ich bin noch bin Herbst meistens im Raum Koblenz, da würde sich ein Treffen doch fast anbieten, oder?

@ Platte, Koschi, Antenne02 und alle anderen: Prima! Geht bald los, und ich freu mich, Euch alle kennenzulernen (die ich nicht eh schon kenne)!
Die Planung geht los, ich mach mir Gedanken, Ihr alle bitte auch, und dann geit dat los, nech!


----------



## Hunter79 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

ich finde die idee auch klasse.

Vielleicht kann es mit dem angeln gleich verbinden?

Vormittags werfen üben und nachmittags angeln, ist nur ein vorschlag.

Wenn es zeitlich klappt wäre ich auch dabei.

Grüsse aus HH,Björn


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Björn,

klar, gehört doch irgendwie zusammen, oder? Ab und zu kann man das vielleicht eh direkt am Strand verabreden; man kann zwar die genauen Weiten nicht ermitteln, aber zumindest unter realen Bedingungen Gerät testen, üben, plaudern... Ich finde, dass man das Angeln auf jeden Fall nicht außer Acht lassen sollte. Okay, ich hab gut reden, ich hab es auch nur 200 Meter zum Strand... :q


----------



## südhesse (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@abumann
also ich habe mom meine ersten anfänge was das bradungsfischen angeht in wilhelmshaven gestartet und auch schon 2-3 kleine erwischt :-D 
aber über die 120m komm ich irgndwie net raus und das mit meiner 0-8-15 methode^^


----------



## Knödel (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

wird angeln/werfen nun zur olympischen disziplin? 

Du wolltest unsere meinung hören, meine ist, ich bin zufrieden. Üben kann man auch ganz gut alleine.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo,

Na wenn die 120m real sind ist das schon mal für Otoonormal ne gute Weite. Leider , und das hab selbst schon erfahren dürfen verschätzt man sich auf dem Wasser ungemein.War sehr erstaunt wie beim nachmessen auf einmal die Weite schrumpfte.

Egal ,

Wenn mal in der Gegend um HRO ein Termin ansteht werde ich versuchen dabei zusein.


----------



## südhesse (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ knödel
richtig da hast du recht aber wenn dir bisher keiner zeigt wie man beim brandungsfischen richtig wirft um gute distancen zu erreichen finde ich das nen gutes angebot auserdem lernt man neue leute kennen und kann erfahrungen austauschen
finde das ne gute idee


----------



## Wiederanfänger (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

Nach Hannover gehts so in einer guten Stunde(+ 20 Minuten), wenn man fahren kann. 

Wäre für mich poblemlos möglich.

Bin auf jeden Fall gerne dabei, wenns zeitlich passt.

Ich würde ungerne auf richtig teure Ruten Umsteigen, da diese ja angeblich so empfindlich seien solen.

Und am Strand kann man nicht immer so pfleglich mit den Dingern umgehen.

Hat mal jemand ein paar mögliche Termine zur Auswahl?

Bis dann.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Gunnar. (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Eben , schaden wirds auf keinen Fall.
Manchmal  machen 10m den Unterschied zwischen würmerbaden  und Erfolg aus.


----------



## xbxmxnn (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Knödel: Klar, kann man; einfacher finde ich es, wenn noch andere dabei sind, die Ahnung haben und Anregungen geben. Und gemeinsam macht es mehr Spaß. Aber wie gesagt: Eben, jeder, wie er mag. Find ich ebenso okay.

@ Wiederanfänger: Eigentlich sind die nicht empfindlicher als billige Ruten; nur tut halt jeder Kratzer doppelt weh. Meine eigenen Ruten sind (oder besser: waren) etwas teurer, gerade weil sie so haltbar sind. Dafür sind sie auch schon aus dem letzte Jahrtausend und teilweise abgestrippt und wieder neu aufgebaut. Und funzen immer noch.

@ Gunnar: Ich bin sicher, in der Nähe von HRO lässt sich was einrichten, zwei richtig gute DMV-Werfer kommen von da und üben sicher eh öfter, und der eine 'beantragte' auch schon mal ein Training dort.


----------



## Ute (8. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ich wäre auch dran Interesiert, mir noch mehr von anderen was ab zu gucken. :q


----------



## Küstenfuchs (10. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

MOIN!!

Klasse Idee, Abu. Bin gerne dabei, wenn´s zeitlich passt, und 1-2 Kollegen sind sicher auch interessiert. Ostermade ist ein halber Katzensprung von hier, und wenn du Hilfe bei der Orga brauchst,
lässt sich da sicher was machen. Sollst ja nicht alles alleine regeln(von wegen stressfrei und so...)

Also, bis dann
Küstenfuchs


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

das Interesse scheint groß, daher denke ich seit Tagen darauf herum, wie man es am Besten aufzieht; alsodele, meine Gedanken, wie immer als 'Diskussionsgrundlage' - redet mit, so lange es geht, ich bin ein Verfechter davon, es ab einem bestimmten Punkt einfach zu machen und zu schauen, ob es klappt, also bringt Enwände rechtzeitig! 

1. Ablauf ähnlich wie bei 'richtigen' Wettbewerben, allerdings vereinfacht: Ich (und meine Mitorganisatoren) bin möglich etwas früher auf dem Feld, wir stecken eine Bahn ab; nicht richtig offiziell, sondern einfach nur die Hauptwurfrichtung, dazu Fähnchen bei, sagen wir, 75-100-125-150-175 Metern, bei Bedarf weiter oder kürzer.

2. Geworfen wird nacheinander, um potentielle Verletzungsgefahr durch abreißene Bleie auszuschließen; ein wenig links oder rechts vom Abwurf wird ein Gestell vorbereitet, an das man die Ruten nach dem Wurf lehnen kann, damit sie nicht im Dreck liegen müssen; eingekurbelt wird gemeinsam, sachte und sutsche, damit niemand dem anderen die Schnur durchreisst.

3. Wenn möglich, kann es noch eine zweite Bahn als 'Übungsbahn' geben, wo nicht unbedingt auf Weite, sondern auf Tchnik o.ä. trainiert wird.

4. Wer möchte, kann seine Würfe mit vorbereiteten 'Pieksern' markieren, die werden dann genau vermessen; wer das nicht möchte, oder die genau gemessenen Weiten nicht bekannt gemacht, auch okay.


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Fragen, die noch beizeiten zu klären wären:

1. Werfen wir möglichst mit oder gegen den Wind? Einfacher wäre mit, für einige eingefleischte Brandungsangler realistischer gegen. Oder wer zuerst da ist entscheidet? 

2. Lassen wir irgendwelches Gerät oder irgendwelche Technik nicht zu? Damit auch die, die sehr dünne Schnüre nutzen, andere nicht gefährden, soll ja immer nur einer zur Zeit werfen; auch für den Fall, dass jemand pendelt (so wie ich zum Beispiel). Ich meine aber, es sollte jeder das Gerät nutzen dürfen, das er eh zum Angeln benutzt, und wenn er nunmal mit 8er Geflecht fischt - okay. Und wer nicht gerade DMV- und ähnliche Wettkämpfe fischt, darf auch seinen Wurfstil frei wählen, also pendeln okay, solange er auf die Sicherheit achtet.

Mit fällt bestimmt beizeiten noch einiges mehr ein, aber erstmal... los, Ihr seid dran!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Morgen Abumann,

hört sich alles super an.

Aber es geht doch hauptsächlich darum, weiter zu werfen.

Für mich heisst das, ich werfe und jemand sagt mir, was ich anders/ besser mache sollte.

Dann versuche ich dass und habe im Idealfall weitere Würfe gemacht.

Ansonsten hört sich deine Version sehr interessant an.

Hast du auch ein paar Ruten fürs vergleichen dabei?

Solche, die man sich eigentlich erst kauft, wenn man es richtig kann?

Oder ist das Risiko der Beschädigung zu groß.

Nebenbei bemerkt, danke für so viel Engegement ( schreibt man das so   )

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

für die 'Fachkundigen' ist gesorgt, unter anderem kann ich sicher den mehrfachen deutschen Meister und Rekordhalter im Distanzwerfen (über 255 Meter) gewinnen, bleibt bei uns fast in der Familie. Allerdings ahne ichjetzt schon, dass sich viele nichts sagen lassen werden oder wollen - ist ja auch in Ordnung; für die, die sich was abschauen wollen, ebenso, wir sind ja alle alt genug.

Und klar habe ich auch einige Ruten und Rollen dabei, in jeder Preislage und Aktion, und jeder kann sie testen, wie er mag; zudem hat sich ja mindestens schon mal ein Händler bemerkbar gemacht, falls er mitspielt, haben wir so ziemlich alles an Topgerät dabei, das es auf dem deutschen (und gesamteuropäischen) Markt so gibt! :g


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Das eben klang grad doof, 'etwas sagen lassen' - ich meine tatsächlich nur andere Ideen, wie man weiter werfen kann, oder Hilfestellungen, oder Grundlagen der Technik.

Dazu übrigens: bei den Wettkämpfen des DMV (und wohl auch vielen anderen, nehme ich an) darf man ja nur nach hinten ablegen und mehr oder weniger über den Kopf werfen; wie weit man damit tatsächlich kommt, sieht man dann bei der Deutschen Meisterschaft des DMV, wo es eigens eine 'deutsche Klasse' gibt, die nur mit Stationärrolle und über Kopf werfen dürfen, die Weiten liegen bei höchstens Mitte der 170er; wenn man nun aber, ebenfalls vom Boden, einen richtigen 'Off-the-ground'-Wurf, mit ein wenig Körperdrehung, macht, sind mit etwas Technik, aber sogar weniger Kraftaufwand, Weiten von 200 Metern tatsächlich drin - auf dem Photo (angehängt) hat Florian Hinz das gemacht, mit normaler dreiteiliger Rute, normaler Stationärrolle, 35er Mono und 75er Schlagschnur und 100 Gramm, und er kam mit dem ersten Wurf auf 197 Meter!

So etwas stelle ich mir vor; nicht jeder muss auf der Wiese 200 Meter werfen, aber immerhin können ihm erfahrene Werfer vielleicht zeigen, wie es auch geht. Ob er dann einen anderen Wurfstil nutzt oder nicht, bleibt dann jedem selbst überlassen. Und 'eingefleischte DMV-Überkopfwerfer' wird man eh nicht davon losbekommen, einerseits wegen der notwendigen Würfe bei den Wettkämpfen, andererseits wegen der 20 Jahre Wurferfahrung, die man sich wohl kaum noch abgewöhnen kann. Aber nochmal: Jeder, wie er mag und möchte.


----------



## Platte (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Na das hört sich doch Klasse an Dirk, freue mich schon drauf#h


----------



## Gunnar. (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin Dirk,

Hut ab , bei dem Einsatz den du hier zeigst! Räschpäckt!!
Trotzdem "will" ich dir einwenig den Wind aus den Segeln nehmen. Logisch das ich da nur für mich spreche.
Deine Planung zu 100% umgesetzt sieht das ja mehr nach nach Sport bzw. Wettkampf aus.
Mir persönlich geht es bei solchen Treffen ums lernen - üben - Tricks und Kniffe abschauen + Geselligkeit. Da "muß" ich nicht mit anderen um Weiten "kämpfen". Is mir völlig Hupe wie weit andere werfen. Zusehen - lernen - üben - mitmachen ... das wären für mich Gründe um dabei zu sein.


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Gunnar,

ja, stimmt, wobei das Üben und Gesellen (gibt es das Wort? Nun ja, die Geselligkeit eben) wirklich im Vordergrund stehen soll; der wettkampfmäßige Aufbau nur, damit jeder an die Reihe kommen kann, wir uns die Bleie nicht gegenseitig um die Ohren hauen (Sicherheit geht vor!), und wir auch mal objektiv messen können, wie weit wir denn werfen, denn Du weisst ja selbst, wie viele Angler regelmäßig ihre Fische bei auflandigem Wind bei 180 Metern fangen! |bla: Allerdings steht bei einigen nicht zuletzt immer ein wenig Wettkampf  auf dem Plan - ich wette um ein Bier, dass ich weiter werfe als Du! (oder so) - hat auch seine Berechtigung. Ein richtiger Wettkampf soll es aber nicht werden. Das wäre höchstens eine Option für eine weitere Veranstaltung, losgelöst von den reinen 'Trainingstagen'.

Daher nochmal für alle (und danke, Gunnar, dass Du nochmal drauf hinweist): Im Vordergrund steht (vorerst) das Üben und Lernen, möglichst weiter zu werfen; dazu die Geselligkeit, und wenn das Wetter schön ist, können wir bestimmt auch irgendwo einen Grill auftreiben, wenn der Besitzer der Wiese es erlaubt.


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ich vergaß - trifft vielleicht bei Dir zu, aber für andere ist es durchaus ein Ansporn, zu sehen, wie weit andere werfen; immer, wenn ich Steffen Schulz beim DMV sehe, frage ich mich, warum er so weit werfen kann mit seinen 65 Kilo bei 1,70 Metern, und dann denke ich 'Mann, DAS kann ich doch auch'. Kann ich zwar nicht, aber es spornt trotzdem ein wenig an. :g


----------



## Gunnar. (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Rehi Dirk,

Nun haste bald das nächste Problem anner Backe: Es jedem Recht zu machen,,,,, LOOL

Nach meiner Erfahrung *kann *es bei Wettkampfähnlichen Aktionen immer zu übersteigerten Ergeiz kommen.  Mancheiner sieht das eher verbiestert und will unbedingnt der Beste sein. Meistens schlägt sich sowas ganz schnell auf die allgemeine Stimmung nieder.



> Is mir völlig Hupe wie weit andere werfen


Das meinte ich auf Wettkampf bezogen.Ansonsten ist es auch für mich interessant , wer wieweit mit welchem Geschirr wirft.


Ps. Kennst du  in Sachen Wettkampf einen gewissen Michael Ma.....?? der müste den selben Dienstherren haben wie du......


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ja, stimmt, einige verbiestern wirklich schnell; ich weiß nicht, wie man das am besten abstellt, ausser den Jungens eins hinter die Löffel zu geben. Beim DMV-Schmeißen allerdings passiert sowas nicht, obwohl das sogar offizielle Wettkämpfe sind; haste ne Idee?

Wer genau ist Michael Ma...? Ich kenne ein paar, heßen aber alle unterschiedlich! |rolleyes


----------



## Ute (14. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Die Gruppe daf nicht zu groß werden.
Denn dann wird es schwierig.
Ich bin nur dabei, wenn es eine kleine Gruppe sein wird.


----------



## Sebastian G (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin abumann,

es ist und bleibt eine gute idee,leute die richtig verbissen sind sollen lieber zuhause bleiben:vik:!!!fast jeder brandungsangler freut sich über jeden meter den er weiter werfen kann!!!es soll doch spaß machen und nicht in einem wettkampf enden oder schlimmer im streit!!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## Sebastian G (16. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin abumann,
wenn dir jemand helfen soll,meld dich bei mir!!!!!!würd so gut ich kann mit helfen!!
gruß sebastian

ps.müssten uns eigentlich kennen, da wir das gleiche baujahr haben!


----------



## Fischer44 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Abuman,

klasse Idee von Dir!!!
Ich wäre auch gerne mit dabei um mal zu sehen wie weit man tatsächlich werfen kann und sich den ein oder anderen Kniff von den anderen abschauen zu können. 

Gruß aus Lübeck Fischer44


----------



## sunny (21. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Allerdings ahne ichjetzt schon, dass sich viele nichts sagen lassen werden oder wollen - ist ja auch in Ordnung; für die, die sich was abschauen wollen, ebenso, wir sind ja alle alt genug.



Hhhm, dass kann ich nur teilweise nachvollziehen. 

Ich komme ja extra, um zu lernen, was ich machen muss, damit ich weiter als 150m  werfe. 

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum manch einer ne ganze Ecke weiter wirft als ich. Wenn ich mir dann von dieser Person nichts sagen lassen will, bin ich selber schuld?


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin, 

verzeiht, ich war ein paar Tage 'off', bin aber in alter Frische (was red' ich, frischer denn je!) zurück.

@sunny: richtig, ganz meine Meinung; einige meinen aber, sie werfen eh viel weiter als alle anderen, oder brauchen es nicht, oder wissen es besser (kennen wir doch: ich werfe immer 200 Meter; nur wenn Du gerade neben mir stehst, lenkt mich das zu sehr ab; und der Wind ist doof; und die Schnur schlecht; underst die alte Kriegsverletzung...!  ) - aber das solluns ja nicht schrecken!

@ Sebastian und Fischer44 und alle anderen: Prima, wann gehts los? 
Ich hatte zwar vor (siehe mal ganz am Anfang), erst zum Herbst so etwas anzugehen, aber die Welle des Interesses soll man ja ausnutzen, oder? Dieser Tage bin ich noch unterwegs und suche nach geeigneten Flächen, zwar hauptsächlich wegen des Länderkampfes Deutschland_Dänemark anfang Mai, aber sicher können wir die Wiese dann auch für uns nutzen; viellicht können wir also gegen Mitte Mai oder so mal anfangen, wie ist die Stimmung? Hat ja auch dne charmanten Vorteil, dass wir die Sommer-Sonne-Badegastsaison mit üben für den Schwung großer Dorsche, die ab September / Oktober vor der Küste stehen werden, verbringen, und das kann sicher nicht schaden.

Sollten also besondere Terminwünsche bestehen her damit, ansonsten suche ich mir einfach mal was aus und 'lade' dazu ein.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

ich will ja nicht ungedukdig erscheinen, aber gibt es schon Terminvorschläge.

Leider ist das mit der "freien" Zeit immer ein Problem.

Da ich auch noch meinen "Vorgarten" Pflastern möchte, gehen mir langsam die Wochenenden aus.

Wäre schön, wenn mal ein paar Termine auf den Tisch kommen.

Ich bin da sehr flexibel, wenn ich es ca. 3-4 Wochen vorher weiss.

P.S. Mich interessiert auch die Technik um mich verbessern zu können. Vergleichen der Weiten ist nur am Rande interessant.
Ich gebe selber Schulungen ( unter anderem ) und finde es immer schaden, wenn die Teilnehmer ihre Chance nicht nutzen wollen ( kommt Gott sei dank sehr selten vor )


Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (27. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Guten Morgen,

kenne ich, das Problem mit der freien Zeit; und ich brauche auch immer ein wenig Vorlauf, da ich ja noch nicht an der Küste wohne. Und: ich möchte eigentlich erstmal keine Termine vorgeben, sondern eher abfragen, wann es Euch so passt, aber wenn keine Vorschläge kommen, mach ich welche! Aber lieber: Feuer frei, macht!


----------



## Pilkman (30. April 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo,

ich bin eben erst auf diesen sehr interessanten Thread gestoßen und bin vom bisherigen Inhalt und Ton sehr positiv überrascht - will sagen, wenn etwas halbwegs im Rahmen von 100km um Schwerin - will sagen SH oder MV-Küste stattfindet, würde ich sehr gern teilnehmen, zuschauen, abgucken, lernen, Kritik bekommen usw.

Ich hab zwar ´nen sehr talentierten Autodidakten im Freundeskreis, der auch seine 180m wirft, aber ich persönlich bin eher die durchschnittliche Wurflusche und kann oft nur anerkennend und respektvoll gucken, wenn jemand mit Technik und Timing weit wirft.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

ich werfe jetzt mal den ersten Stein ( Termin ).

Samstag, 20.6.2009 in Hannover.

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Hoffe es findet statt.

Wennich das nächste man die Angeln in die Brandung werfe, soll es schonein paar Meter weiter raus gehen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Sebastian G (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin moin wiederanfänger,
ich mache sofort mit!!!hast du eine wiese oder ein acker, wo wir werfen können, in aussicht???es ist schade das sich keiner meldet obwohl soviele angler die nummer gut finden!!!

gruß basti


----------



## nava (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@Wiederanfänger

20.06. wär ich auch dabei, werd mir mal die nä Tage ne Wiese hier in der Gegend ansehn, wenns recht is

@all
nu haut mal rein Jungens, damit wir noch ein paar mehr werden

Gruss nava


----------



## xbxmxnn (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

wir haben vor einigen Jahren auf einem alten Truppenübungsplatz am Westrand von Hannover geworfen, gibt es den noch? Kommt man da irgendwie rauf? Da waren Wiesen, die groß genug waren - man muss ja auch möglicherweise Abrisse mit einplanen! |bigeyes

Ich wäre, wie es aussieht, auch ziemlich sicher dabei; wären wir ja schon fast ein halbes Dutzend!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo ihr Lernwilligen,

gibt es denn noch was mit dem Termin?

Sonst ist der 20.6. bald da und keiner hat sich merh gemeldet.

Was können wir machen, damit das stattfindet?

Wer kennt ein Gelände?

Sollen wir uns dirket an der schönen Ostsee treffen?

Alle Vorschläge auf den Tisch.

Abumann soll auf keinen Fall die ganze Arbeit haben.

Also, ran an die Tasten.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo zusammen,

an der Ostsee wäre ich am 20.06.09 auch dabei, falls ihr den Ort wählen solltet!!!

Gruß 
Volker


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

verzeiht, bin etwas im Stress und am Herumreisen; ich weiß nicht, ob ich es am 20.06. schaffen werde, fast den ganzen Juli bin ich auch unterwegs, darum ein Vorschlag von mir: Ich bereite ein Treffen im August vor und werde dann hier 'einladen', ich gebe Ort und Zeit bekannt und dann kommt, wer kann und mag; ab Herbst dann, wenn ich mein eigener Herr und wieder Nordlicht bin, mache ich sowas ungefähr monatlich, dabei können wir dann ja jeweils bei einem Treffen absprechen, wo das nächste stattfindet. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## sunny (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

So mok wi dat #6.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

passt perfekt der Vorschlag.

Den 20. Juni hatte ich wegen Resonanzmangel schon gestrichen.

Ich denke, es gibt sehr viele die das interessiert.

Sag einfach Bescheid, ob und wie ich helfen kann.

Für Tipps zum Fische fangen bin ich echt bereit zu arbeiten.

Viel Spaß bis dahin.

Und nicht zu viel arbeiten. ( Auch wenn man froh seien sollte, dass man Arbeit hat.)

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Und alle, die Lust haben und im DMV Mitglied sind, könnten sich auch zum Bürgermeisterpokal am 14.06.09 in Kiel zum Casting anmelden.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## Sebastian G (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

sag bescheid,wenn du hilfe brauchst,bin sofort dabei!!!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo an alle Brandungsverrückten,

da wir ja stark auf den August zugehen, habe ich den Thread mal wieder nach oben geholt.

Abumann, wie stehen denn die Dinge?

Ist ein Termin schon in Aussicht?

Ich bin immer noch sehr an dem Thema interessiert.

Vielleicht können wir mal eine Liste derjenigen erstellen die mitmachen wollen.

So in der Art:

- ich bin einfach nur dabei

- ich bin dabei und helfe vor Ort

- ich bin dabei und helfe bei der Vorbereitung

- ich bin dabei und mache alles was zu einem tollen Tag beitragen kann.

Was meint Ihr?

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## Bernd Demmert (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

verstehe ich den Aufruf so, das man seine Wurftechnik beim Brandungsangel verbessern kan ???, dafür hätte Interesse
Gruß Bernd


----------



## Wiederanfänger (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Bernd,

ja so kannst du das verstehen.

Abumann sagt, dass er "jedem" einen besseren Wurfstil zeigen kann.

Der eigentliche Wurf ist das wichtigste.

Das Material ist auch wichtig, aber im Wurf entscheidet sich die Weite.

Es soll ein Treffen geben, bei dem Lernwillige sich die richtige Technik zeigen lassen sollen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

ich war ein paar Tage nicht im Ländle, bin aber wieder da; nun geht es mit der Terminsuche los, ich glaube, dass ich noch diese Woche einen anbieten kann.
Dazu versuche ich, dass auch mindestens der deutsche Rekordhalter im Werfen, Jan Hinz, dabei ist, um mal zu zeigen, wie so etwas aussehen kann, und sein kleiner Bruder Flroian - er hat neulich mit einer 15 Jahre alten Rute, Monofiler und Stationärrolle deutlich über 200 Meter geworfen!
Wie gesagt, ich hoffe, Ende der Woche bereits Genaueres sagen zu können!


----------



## Wiederanfänger (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann das hört sich ja klasse an.

Bin wirklich mal auf die Technik von diesen Weitwerfern gespannt.

Hoffentlich ist es nicht die erste Augustwoche.
Da habe ich einmal 7 Tage frei und schaue in Dänemark nach den Fischen.

Wenn du Hilfe brauchst, bitte melden.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## xbxmxnn (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Klaro, mach ich, dank Dir; und ich dachte eher in der zweiten Hälfte, da ich selbst erst um den 5. August wieder nach Holstein komme; sieht aber zeitlich derzeit recht gut aus!


----------



## degl (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Klaro, mach ich, dank Dir; und ich dachte eher in der zweiten Hälfte, da ich selbst erst um den 5. August wieder nach Holstein komme; sieht aber zeitlich derzeit recht gut aus!



da wirft aber einer mit ner Multirolle

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ist ja auch viel schöner - die Rolle ist kleiner, leichter, oft robuster... macht einfach mehr Spaß! :l

Und die Zeiten, wo nur Profis sie beherrschen konnten sind lange vorbei, es ist kinderleicht; und langsamer sind sie dank Hi-Speed-Getriebe auch nicht mehr. 

Genug Werbung für Multis am frühen Morgen?


----------



## degl (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Ist ja auch viel schöner - die Rolle ist kleiner, leichter, oft robuster... macht einfach mehr Spaß! :l
> 
> Und die Zeiten, wo nur Profis sie beherrschen konnten sind lange vorbei, es ist kinderleicht; und langsamer sind sie dank Hi-Speed-Getriebe auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Genug Werbung für Multis am frühen Morgen?



Wenns Terminlich passt, darfs du mich Life überzeugen#6

gruß degl


----------



## xbxmxnn (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

ich bin wieder im Lande, bald auch endgültig wieder Nordlicht, und mache mal den Anfang mit einer kleinen 'Veranstaltung' - mein Vorschlag:

Samstag, 29. August; Ort: bei Ostermade, unweit Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn (genauere Lage der Wiese wird noch bekannt gegeben), Zeit: jeder, wie er kann, ich werde von 9-16 Uhr auf der Wiese sein.

Was:
Ich werde einen 'Court' abstecken, wo jeder werfen kann und wir ordentlich ausmessen können; parallel strebe ich an, dass daneben noch genug Platz ist, dass immer mindestens noch einer oder zwei werfen können, aber aus Sicherheitsgründen freilich alle nur in eine Richtung. Dazu plane ich derzeit mindestens zwei Top-Werfer aus Deutschland dabei zu haben, unter anderem den Deutschen Meister und Rekordhalter (über 255 Meter) sowie seinen Bruder, der zur Zeit mit der Stationärrolle dominiert (erst neulich wieder mit seiner alten Rute 204 Meter).

Zudem kann ich anbieten, hätte aber gerne erstmal ein paar Meinungen dazu, neben privatem Gerät auch noch Händler-Vorführmodelle hinzustellen; das aber natürlich nur, wenn nicht gewettert wird von wegen Werbeveranstaltung oder so, es soll nur die Möglichkeit bieten, mal anderes Gerät zu testen.

Und für die, die an dem Tag oder an dem Ort nicht können - wenn gewünscht, machen wir das Ganze auch beizeiten an anderen Orten, oder notfalls tatsächlich 'Einzelunterricht', ist ja kein Problem.

Also?


----------



## FalkenFisch (4. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Samstag, 29. August; Ort: bei Ostermade, unweit Heiligenhafen / Fehmarn (genauere Lage der Wiese wird noch bekannt gegeben), Zeit: jeder, wie er kann, ich werde von 9-16 Uhr auf der Wiese sein.
> 
> 
> Also?


 
Bin leider den Samstag auf einem Familientreffen Nähe Hamborn . . . 
Aber grundsätzlich ist der Ort gut und der Rahmen klingt auch sehr entspannt.
Wenn Du es also zeitlich mal passt, wäre ich sehr gern dabei. Möchte doch auch mal lernen, die Fische zu überwerfen


----------



## Küstenfuchs (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin!
Termin ist vorgemerkt, evt. noch 2 Kollegen dabei. Ich habe kein Problem mit zusätzlichen
"Vorführmodellen", im Gegenteil, möchte mich für die neue Saison neu ausstatten(hab auch schon gespart.....).
Ich hoffe es kommt nichts dazwischen, bis dann!!


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hi Küstenfuchs, freut mich sehr, und bring gerne alle mit, die Spaß dran hätten!

Und FalkenFisch, ich hoffe doch, dass das Ganze keine einmalige Sache wird, also kriegen wir Dich auch schon 'versorgt'! :g

Los, Leute, mehr!


----------



## FelixT (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo,
ich hab ja jetzt auch meine neuen Super Aero Techniums k) und würde mich auch sehr freuen dort teilzunehmen...

Kennt jemand in der Nähe von Grömitz einen Platz wo man gut werfen trainieren kann??Abuman?

Fussballfeld is nich mehr...:vik:

Felix


----------



## xbxmxnn (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Na, Glückwunsch, Felix!

Zur Zeit kannst Du bestimmt fast überall werfen, sofern die Felder abgeerntet sind, und sonst - was spricht gegen die Ostsee? Ich hörte, die sei ganz in der Nähe... :g


----------



## FelixT (5. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ja zum üben ist die Ostsee ok... aber mir wäre es lieber zu wissen wie weit ich komme... Aus Ego-Gründen...:m

Ja 200m bis zur Ostsee... In ner Stunde geht es los... Auf Dorsch und Butt!|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:

Felix


----------



## axel krepper (6. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo,Abumann,hallo an alle!
Tolle Idee, das Ganze! Solltest Du Hilfe brauchen,ich bin dabei! Wollte schon immer mal in Westermakelsdorf bis zum 
Poller werfen....
Viele Grüsse und Petri,Axel.


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Axel, 
ich war so lange nicht mehr in Westermarkelsdorf - wie weit ist der denn draußen? Mitte der Woche hat Jan Hinz mit seinen normalen Brandungsruten 227 Meter geworfen, allerdings nur mit Blei. Würde das reichen? :g


----------



## Brandungsfutzi1 (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Dirk,

dann sollte Jan etwas abbremsen damit er den Poller noch trifft, grins.
Bin am 29.08,09 auch dabei, wir telefonieren aber nachher noch!

Gruß
Volker


----------



## xbxmxnn (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Alles klar, hab Dich schon 'abgehört' - bin heut Nachmittag auch erreichbar.


----------



## axel krepper (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann!
Hab grad mal mit google earth nachgemessen: vom Poller bis
zur Strandlinie sind es lächerliche 92 Meter!Ich hätte mindestens 150 geschätzt.Du siehst,ich muss dringend
an meiner Wurftechnik arbeiten.
Gruss und Petri Heil,Axel.


----------



## Falkfish (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

hallo, ist es eigentlich Sinnvoll mit der Wathose (wenn möglich) noch einige Meter gut zu machen und dann zu werfen?
gruß


----------



## axel krepper (7. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Falkfish!
Das ist keine gute Idee!! Wenn Du nachts um 3 im Februar 
an Fehmarns Nordspitze von einem heranrollenden Brecher
umgehauen wirst,hast Du KEINE CHANCE!!! Deshalb:
Lieber den Wurfstil optimieren,
anstatt das Leben zu riskieren.#6
Gruss,Axel.


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

bislang haben sich etwa 15 Leute angesagt, es wird also bestimmt nett; einer hat gerade die Tage wieder weit jenseits der 200 Meter mit der Stationärrolle geworfen, zwei andere sind regelmäßige 210-bis-235-Meter-Werfer, für Fachexpertise ist also gesorgt, ein paar ansehnliche Brandungsstecken für die, die mal anderes Gerät ausprobieren möchten, sowohl mit Multi- wie mit Stationärrolle, stehen bereit, jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter gut werden, und alles wird gut. 
Die Wiese steht schon fast fest, aber ist ja auch noch ein paar Tage hin, gebe ich also rechtzeitig bekannt; und wer noch mitmachen möchte - immer los, und falls jemand 'Sonderwünsche' hat, einfach bescheid sagen, nicht alles, aber vieles ist möglich! (Der Weltmeister wird nicht da sein, aber vielleicht beizeiten mal - er ist ein prima Typ, spricht deutsch und kann einiges zeigen!)


----------



## Wiederanfänger (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

toll, dass das anscheinend richtig in die Gänge kommt.

Bei dem Ort, der jetzt im Raume steht kommen mir aber ein paar Fragen in den Kopf.

- Kann man da abends denn die neu gewonnenen Kenntnisse direkt ander See umsetzen?

- Gibt es da gute Stellen zum Brandungsangeln?

- Lohnt sich das Ende August oder fütter ich da auch nur die Krabben wie in Dänemark?

-Gibt es da eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit?

Falls das mit meinem Angelkollegn nichts wird, überlege ich einen Familienausflug an die See.

Tagsüber Weiterbildung ( Frau und Kinder können sich schon irgendwie beschäftigen, da gibts bestimmt auch Sand in der Nähe.)

Und abend direkt die gewonnenen Kenntnisse in Fisch umsetzen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger


----------



## xbxmxnn (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Wiederanfänger,

also:

- Klar, der Strand ist in Wurfweite, ob allerdings vom Strand aus die Fische schon wieder in Wurfweite sind, weiß ich nicht; ich hab gestern auf das Schild bei der DLRG geschaut, die haben gemeint, das Wasser habe 22,5°C - könnte also noch etwas warm sein für Fisch, fürchte ich. Aber ansonsten kann ich selbst Ostermade und natürlich einige Strände in der Umgebung empfehlen.

- Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibt es sicher reichlich; ich frage mal nach und schicke Dir eine Nachricht mit mehreren Möglichkeiten.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## nava (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Wiederanfänger
hatte Dir ne Pn geschickt, nicht bekommen??

@Abuman
die gleichen Fragen bzgl angeln und Übernachtung wollt ich Dir auch stellen, hatte nur drauf gewartet, ob sich Wiederanfänger bis zum WE meldet

Wär auch sehr gern dabei

Gruss nava


----------



## FelixT (13. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo, ich werde auch da sein...:vik:

Toll was du da organisiert hast!
Muss man sich irgendwie noch anmelden oder wie läuft das?

Felix


----------



## xbxmxnn (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ nava: ich schick Dir einfach die Kopie an Wiederanfänger in Kopie, wenn Du magst; ich kriege heute Info, ob die Pension hier im Dorf noch freie Zimmer / Wohnungen hat.

@ FelixT: Nein, wenn ich vorher weiß, wieviele ungefähr kommen, hilft es, aber egal, komm einfach vorbei, wenn es passt, ich freu mich über jeden Interessierten!


----------



## nava (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

na klar mag ich :q

Hoffe ja mal, dass sich Wiederanfänger noch meldet bei mir

Gruss nava


----------



## Sleepwalker (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Nava



nava schrieb:


> na klar mag ich :q
> 
> Hoffe ja mal, dass sich Wiederanfänger noch meldet bei mir
> 
> Gruss nava


 
Wiederanfänger ist momentan in Dänemark im Urlaub.
Du kannst ihn nächste Woche wieder erreichen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Fischer44 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Abumann schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich bin wieder im Lande, bald auch endgültig wieder Nordlicht, und mache mal den Anfang mit einer kleinen 'Veranstaltung' - mein Vorschlag:
> 
> ...




Hallo Abumann,

leider bin ich zu dem Termin im Urlaub. 
Ich hoffe es wird noch einen weiteren geben an dem ich auch teilnehmen kann. 
Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß beim Knüppelaufladen. 

Gruß Fischer44


----------



## Bassey (14. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Ich komme ca. bis 220 Meter mit entsprechendem Gerät, mir reicht das für meinen Fluß ^^
Aber deine Idee fände ich gerade für Anfänger und Jungangler ansprechend, ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass daraus auch etwas wird.


----------



## xbxmxnn (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Fischer44: Klar machen wir noch andere Termine - man kann nicht ohne Üben konstant weit werfen, so leicht ist es leider nicht.

@ Bassey: Welkcher Fluss ist denn so breit? Aber ehrlich, wenn Du so weit wirfst, fühl Dich bitte herzlich eingeladen, das mal zu demonstrieren, denn ich fürchte, in Deutschland werfen keine 15 Leute so weit! Ich stelle gerne das entsprechende Gerät zur Verfügung. Ich selbst werfe übrigens (noch) keine 220 Meter, aber kommt hoffentlich bald. Daher bin ich für jeden Rat offen.


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (15. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Also 220 Meter ist eine Stolze Weite und mich würde auch mal interessieren welchen Wurf Stil du benutzt Bassey.

Ich habe letztens so um die 150-160 Meter weit rausgeworfen mit meiner Shimano Aerocast 4,25BX und Ultegra 10000 Rolle und dazu Daiwa Tournament Schnur 0,31er mit einer 40er als Schlagschnur Knoten.

Ich denke aber das ich auch an die 200 Meter dran kommen könnte, mit der Super Aero Technium, Surf Leader oder die Daiwa Tournament Cast denke ich mal sind noch ein paar Meter mehr drin obwohl ich die noch nicht geworfen habe.

Ich finde echt klasse das es solche Kurse gibt um weiter werfen zu lernen und ich wäre auch sehr gerne interessiert denn man lernt halt immer noch an verschiedenen Wurf Stylen dazu auch wenn ich mich selbst ein erfahrener Werfer nennen würde. Leider Schaffe ich es auch nicht diesen Termin wahr zu nehmen aber ich hoffe auch einmal dabei sein zu können.

Ich benutze übrigens ein etwas seitlichen Wurf-styl also nicht direkt über Kopf sondern etwas seitlicher und dazu nehme ich etwas Schwung aus dem Körper mit und wie gesagt mit den 150-160 Metern war ich für das erste sehr zufrieden da ich noch nicht einmal volle Kanne durchgezogen habe und vorher das letzte mal seit 3 Jahren rausgeworfen habe das letzte mal und mich auch erstmal wieder einwerfen musste 


Gruß Dennis


----------



## xbxmxnn (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Dennis,

ich glaube, es gibt wirklich nicht viele, die 220 Meter werfen; aber möglich ist es, ich arbeite auch daran. Deine 150-160 Meter sind schon ziemlich gut, wie ich denke, vor allem nach Deiner 'Wurfpause', und ich schätze, bis etwa 200 sind mit Deinem Gerät wirklich drin - auf der Wiese, wohlgemerkt, ich bezweifle, dass es Menschen gibt, die in der Brandung mit Montage und Ködern und vielleicht noch gegen den Wind so weit kommen, und für die meisten sind 150 schon fast unerreichbar - meine Meinung, wohlgemerkt, und FAST unerreichbar.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es am 29. ein richtiger 'Kurs' wird, aber wie ja eingangs mal irgendwo geschrieben: Ich würde gerne, wenn es räumlich möglich ist, zwei 'Bahnen' nebeneinander abstecken: Eine 'Messbahn', auf der jeder mal schauen kann, wie weit er wirklich wirft, wo ich auch Markierungen bei 100, 125, 150 und so weiter Metern abstecke, und eine zweite, wo man mal andere Techniken oder auch Grundlagen anschauen und üben kann. Bislang haben sich drei Leute, die regelmäßig weit jenseits der 200 werfen, angesagt.

Ich muss hier übrigens mal anmerken, dass ich glaube, dass die Veranstaltung für eingefleischte Vergleichsangel-Angler wahrscheinlich nichts ist - sofern sie darauf beschränkt sind, wirklich über den Kopf zu werfen, sind die Möglichkeiten doch sehr beschränkt, und Du wirst festgestellt haben, Dennis, dass schon ein klein wenig schräg ablegen wirklich Wunder wirkt - jetzt überleg mal, was ein wenig Körperdrehung bedeuten kann!

Und tatsächlich macht das Ausprobieren, sich gegeneinander messen und vergleichen und weiterkommen wirklich Spaß - wenn mal keine Fische beißen!


----------



## SurfCastingMaster (16. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hi Abumann,

also da kann ich auch nur zustimmen und anderen Werfen es mal nahe zulegen und einfach mal zu versuchen auch so zu werfen also etwas seitlicher mit etwas Schwung aus dem Körper.

Wie gesagt ich habe mir diese Technik mit 15 Jahren angelernt wo ich erfahrenden Brandungsangler beim werfen erstmal zugeschaut habe und es dann so umgesetzt habe und wie gesagt ich bin mit der Technik sehr zufrieden und man darf auch nicht vergessen das sich die Qualität der Ruten verbessert haben die letzten 10 Jahren und mit den Heutigen Geräten viel mehr an weite drin ist.

Ich wünsche allen jedenfalls viel spaß beim ausprobieren und beim Werfen und wie schon gesagt finde ich toll das es so eine gemeinsame Aktion gibt und ist auch mal was neues als immer alleine die Rute rauszufeuern 


Schöne Grüße Dennis

PS. Kurze frage, und zwar mache ich Krafttraining kann man dadurch noch mehr an weite erzielen? Ist zwar ne blöde frage aber kam mir grade so in den Sinn und die Technik beim werfen ist ja mit am wichtigsten dann kommt wohl erst die Kraft.


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

noch eine Woche, darum dachte ich, bringe ich es mal wieder in Sichtweite - derzeitiger Sachstand: Werfen tatsächlich direkt auf einem Feld in Ostermade, daher könnt Ihr bei mir auf dem Hof parken, müsst grad mal gute 100 Meter gehen, und schon steht Ihr auf der Wiese; wie angedroht werde ich ein Feld abstecken, wie es bei Wettkämpfen im Casting ist mit Markierungen ab 100 Metern im 25-Meter-Abstand, daneben ist genug Platz, um einfach so zu werfen, ohne messen, einfach zum Üben. 

Es steht ein bißchen was an Gerät bereit, wer also mal mit der Multi schmeißen möchte, oder auch mal eine japanische 700-Euro-Rute mit passender Stationärrolle, alles da. Ein paar Dutzend Bleie und notfalls Schnüre sind auch vorrätig, falls jemand braucht.

Ein paar erfahrene Wettkampfwerfer werden vor Ort sein, die ein paar Tips geben können, wie man ggf. einen Meter weiter wirft oder zwei; dabei auch der Inhaber des deutschen Rekordes mit über 255 Metern.

Wie gesagt, ich werde mich ab etwa neun Uhr auf der Wiese herumtreiben und dableiben, so lange noch Leute werfen wollen, oder bis etwa vier, fünf Uhr nachmittags, je nachdem.

Ich stelle hier die Tage noch genau den Ort ein, wer zudem meine Handynummer haben möchte dem schicke ich sie gerne per PN / Mail (ich wollte sie nicht hier einstellen, nicht, dass ich noch Anrufe von seufzenden Damen kriege oder so - schwer meiner Frau zu erklären!  ).

Was hab ich vergessen, was fehlt, was sollte noch sein?


----------



## FelixT (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo,
also nächsten Samstag ab 9 Uhr morgens??
Du hattest ngedeutet das ein Gerätehändler interesse gezeigt hatte... ist was draus geworden??Wäre schon schön mal ne Aero Technium MGS oder so zu werfen...
Freu mich...Felix|wavey:


----------



## xbxmxnn (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Felix: genau, heute in einer Woche ab 9 Uhr; ja, hat geklappt, aber das ist ein Daiwa-Händler, heutzutage ist man anscheinend entweder Daiwa- oder Shimano-Mann. Wenn aber eine BasiAir auch ausreicht... |rolleyes

@ Dennis: Entschuldige, hatte Dich ganz vergessen: Klar, Kraft ist immer gut, irgendwann reicht auch die ganze Technik nicht mehr aus, da muss dann Kraft dazu kommen. Wenn Du beides hast und dann auch noch das Timing hinzukommt, gibt es fast keine Grenzen mehr! :g


----------



## Hämmer25 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Werde auch mal vorbeischauen,freue mich auf ein kleines Duell mit Volker und hoffe mal das er bei der deutschen erfolgreich war.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Sebastian G (25. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin abuman,

kann leider nicht daran teilnehmen,muss arbeiten(hab nachtschicht#q)!!! ich wünsch dir(euch)viel spaß und hoffe das nächste mal dabei zu sein!!! 

gruß sebastian


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Sebastian, 

ich bin ja da - wann hast Du Zeit? Treffen wir uns halt dann spontan auf der Wiese und schmeißen, oder angeln, oder beides - musst nicht Kopf-gegen-die-Wand-hau-Smiley machen - hey, wir wohnen direkt am Wasser! Du dürftest nur smile-Smileys machen!

Ich bin jetzt zwei Wochen hier, dann zwei Wochen weg, und ab Ende September immer hier, wann schmeißen wir? Und viel wichtiger, wann angeln wir?


----------



## Wiederanfänger (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

gilt das nur für Sebastian?

Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal die schöne Ostsee besuchen, wenn es keine Krabben mehr gibt.

Viel Spaß am Samstag.

Ich hoffe, alle können etwas für sich mitnehmen.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## FalkenFisch (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*



Wiederanfänger schrieb:


> Hallo Abumann,
> 
> gilt das nur für Sebastian?
> 
> ...


 

Ich will auch, ich will auch :vik:

Jetzt Samstag bin ich leider auf einem Familientreffen:c, danach 14 Tage im Urlaub aber im Oktober sind die Krabben ja auch schonmal deutlich dezimiert . . .


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin Wiederanfänger, FalkenFisch, alle anderen,

nein, das gilt natürlich für alle - sagt bescheid, ich koch Kaffee, dann schmeißen wir ein bißchen, oder gehen direkt angeln, oder beides - nur Sebastian hat halt den Vorteil, dass er in Heiligenhafen wohnt, er kann das mehr eh dauernd sehen und riechen (und ist in fünf Minuten bei mir), Ihr anderen müsst dafür ein Stückchen weiter fahren. #c

Aber kriegen wir alles hin!


----------



## djoerni (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin dirk!

werden wohl auch mal kurz auf nen wurf vorbeischauen. ist das direkt bei dir oder wo wollt ihr werfen?


----------



## Zador (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hi
Ich melde mich auch mal unverbindlich an |supergri
Komme aus der Lübecker Ecke.war da noch irgendwo eine 
Wegbeschreibung? 

Ps.Ich werfe meist hoch ,net weit lol ,vielleicht läßt sich da
ja was ändern


----------



## xbxmxnn (26. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

wie versprochen also hier:

Ort: 
etwa 250 Meter vor Ostermade auf der linken Seite, großes Feld; es ist ein abgeerntetes Feld, nur noch wenige Stoppeln stehen hoch, nur bei Seitenwind könnte evtl Geflochtene hinterhaken, mit Mono hab ich reichlich probiert, keine Herausforderung.
Alternative bei Regen, oder falls Ihr nicht auf so einem Feld werfen wollt: Bei dem Feld geht ein Feldweg links rein, den bis zum Ende zu einem Maisfeld, rechts, und nach 100 Metern sind zwei hübsche gemähte Wiesen parallel nebeneinander, eine zum Mess-werfen, eine zum allgemein Üben. Sollten wir dahin gehen, stelle ich aber an der Strasse ein Schild auf. Die erstgenannte Wiese sieht man sofort.

Zeit:
Ich werde ab neun Uhr aufbauen und bis etwa sechzehn / siebzehn Uhr vor Ort sein, je nach Bedarf und Lust und Laune - wenn noch jemand da ist, bleibe ich natürlich auch gerne!

Sonstiges:
- Ich habe ein wenig Gerät zum Spielen da, sowohl zwei- wie auch dreiteilige Ruten, Multi- und Stationärrolle, bei Bedarf Schlagschnur auf Riesenspule, bei Bedarf Bleie.

- Ich denke, ich werde eine oder zwei Kisten mit Halbliterflaschen Getränken hinstellen, daneben ein Sparschwein, wer etwas möchte bedient sich.

Wir haben durchaus erfahrene Werfer dabei, so dass wohl jeder was lernen kann, oder einfach nur für Spaß werfen, oder Gerät testen, oder einfach schnacken - alles kann, nichts muss, und der Spaß soll möglichst im Vordergrund stehen!!!

Was hab ich vergessen? Soll ich GPS-Koordinaten einstellen, oder reicht die Adresse von Ostermade? (Ostermader Kamp, 23779 Neukirchen) Fragt einfach, merkt an, sagt es einfach, oder schickt mir Nachrichten, oder wie auch immer!


----------



## Sebastian G (27. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

moin abumann,

ich hab im september leider kein wochenende frei,aber den ganzen oktober urlaub:vik:!!!könnten los wann du zeit hast(außer 24.10 da ist quantum tandem-cup)!!!

gruß sebastian


----------



## axel krepper (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann!
Ich komm auch, morgen früh gleich,wenns recht ist!
Die Lübecker Flundern werden sich wundern!!!:q
Bis morgen, Axel.


----------



## angelnmike (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin,Moin ich wollt von euch mal wissen ob 2 teilige Brandungsruten von Daiwa was drauf haben,ich werfe im moment mit einer World Champion Unlimited ca.150m mit 180 g. und Stationärrolle aber ich will weiter mfg angelnmike


----------



## nava (28. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Wünsche allen die morgen an der Veranstaltung teilnehmen viel Spass.
Werde dann, wenn die See etwas kühler geworden ist dort aufschlagen, damit das gelernte gleich umgesetzt werden kann #:

@ Abumann
kannst Du mir bitte mal Deine Tel-Nr schicken, wenn das am WE vorbei ist?
Können wir dann mal über die andere Sache reden. 

Gruss 
nava


----------



## Wiederanfänger (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Weitwerfer,

ist jemand so nett und berichtet von der Aktion.

Habe während ich das Jungendangeln geleitet habe, öfters an euch gedacht.

Wäre echt schön, wenn sich jemand die Mühe macht und was schreibt.

Bilder wären auch klasse.

Danke im voraus.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## djoerni (29. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Wir waren heute morgen kurz zum luschern da. Ca. 15 bestgelaunte Leute am Start. Dirk hatte das volle Programm an Ruten aufgefahren, was aus meiner Sicht auch sehr gut angenommen wurde! Sah alles sehr proffessionell aus! Beim nächsten mal bin ich gerne etwas länger dabei. Meine Freundinn war etwas maulig wegen Wind und Regen, sodass wir leider früher als geplant gefahren sind...


----------



## Küstenfuchs (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin!
Wir waren so gegen 14.00 Uhr vor Ort-leider null Lebenszeichen von irgendwelchen Werfern, weder auf dem Acker noch unten am 
Maisfeld. Schade eigentlich, kann ich aber nachvollziehen bei dem Wetter.
Ich hoffe aber, daß das irgendwann nochmal angeboten wird.
Gruss
Küstenfuchs


----------



## Wiederanfänger (30. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

ich hätte eine Bitte.

Ein Angelkollege und ich wollen im November ( um den 16 herum weil da Neumond ist ) einige Tage an der schönen Ostsee verbringen.

Ziel dort oben ist angeln angeln angeln .....

Da wir auch auf jeden Fall in die Brandung wollen, wäre es hilfreich weit werfen zu können.

Wäre es am Samstag ( 14.11 ) oder Sonntag (15.11) möglich, ein Training durch zu führen?

Das soll keine Extrawurst für mich werden ( sonst hätte ich ja ne PN geschickt ).

Ich würde gerne mal ein paar Leute mehr aus dem Anglerboard kennen lernen.

Am liebsten natürlich die Meeverrückten.

Was ich nicht genau weiss, ob im November das Wetter mitspielen kann. So genau kenne ich mich an der Küste nicht aus. 

Was meinst du ( ihr )?

Wäre das ein weiterer Termin?

Danach gehts für meinen Kollegen und mich auf jeden Fall ans Wasser. 

Hoffentlich ohnen Krabben. ( Weiss eigentlich jemand, warum die Biester im Herbst/ Winter/ Frühjahr nicht in der Nähe vom Stran seien sollen?)

Ich freue mich über jede Rückmeldung.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## FalkenFisch (31. August 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

. . . und, hat jemand was gelernt#h


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Moin moin,

entschuldigt, dass es so lange gedauert hat, aber hier mal ein kurzer Bericht:

Wir haben uns am Samstag gegen halb zehn auf dem Acker kurz vor Ostermade getroffen und erstmal ein wenig geplaudert und dann aufgebaut; wie angekündigt hatten wir Markierungsstangen mit Fähnchen in 80 - 100 - 125 - 150 - 175 und 200 Metern stehen. Der Wind blies recht ordentlich genau von hinten, also konnte jeder ein Tickchen weiter werfen, als es wohl am Strand bei Gegenwind möglich wäre.
Die meisten kamen auch zwischen halb zehn und zehn, und so haben wir erstmal viel geplaudert und geschaut, hatte doch jeder sein eigenes Gerät dabei unddazu das von mir aufgebaute - ich glaube, gerade bei den Multirollen gab es viele neugierige Blicke.
Danach hat jeder fröhlich geworfen mit allem, was so herumstand - zwei- und dreiteilige Ruten mit Stationärrollen, Ruten mit Multirollen, eigenes Gerät, fremdes Gerät - für den Notfall hatte ich reichlich Blei in verschiedenen Gewichten und Schnüre, auch Schlagschnüre, hingelegt, so dass wir nie lange tüdeln mussten, wenn mal was abriss.
Jan Hinz, unser deutscher Rekordwerfer, gab einige Tips, um weiter zu werfen (schräg zur Seite ablegen anstatt gerade nach hinten, Arme lang etc. ...), was einen Teilnehmer (na, Martin, vom Schreck erholt? |rolleyes ) befähigte, auch gleich eine nagelneue Brandungsrute durchzubrechen! Wahrscheinlich eines der Highlights des Tages, wie ich persönlich finde, und vor allem die großen Augen der Leute vor Ort - herrlich. Aber der druck, der auf eine Rute kommt, wenn man so wirft (und auch die Weitenverbesserung), ist nun mal enorm, da trennt sich schon mal die Rutenspreu vom Weizen.
Viel zu früh allerdings kam ein wirklich unheimlicher Regenschauer auf, gefolgt von Gewitter mit Blitzen, so dass wir schnellstens unsere hübschen Kohlefaserstecken in die Autos warfen und Zuflucht suchten - tut mir sehr leid für alle, die später noch kamen, bitte nicht böse sein, aber innerhalb von zwei Minuten waren wir komplett durchnässt und suchten anschließend erstmal trockene Klamotten und heiße Duschen.

Ich befürchte also, dass einige, gerade, wenn sie etwas später kamen, nicht so viel mitbekommen haben - holen wir nach, wenn es Euch recht ist, okay? Gerne das nächste Mal direkt am Strand mit anschließendem Angeln, denn das hatten wir mal so angedacht, als wir triefend nass bei mir in der Garage standen. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Einige aber waren durchaus beeindruckt, vor allem, was Jan und sein Bruder Flo so rausgeholt haben mit Würfen bis weit jenseits der 220 Meter; und auch einige andere scheinen auf den Multirollengeschmack gekommen zu sein und haben erste Erfolge gehabt - und einige konnten mal mit Ruten-Rollen-Kombinationen für weit jenseits der 1000,- Euro werfen, kann man ja auch nicht jeden Tag! 

Alles in allem also wegen des Wetters leider viel zu kurz, aber gar nicht verkehrt - ein Anfang ist gemacht, kann man vielleicht drauf aufbauen, was meinen die anderen dazu?


----------



## xbxmxnn (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

@ Wiederanfänger: Wenn ich in dem Zeitraum an der Küste bin, würde ich gerne helfen und mit Euch an den Strand gehen - wollen wir einfach kurz vorher mal ein wenig mailen? Ist ja noch ein wenig hin. UNd dann können wir uns ja nachmittags irgendwo am Strand treffen, ein wenig schmeißen üben udn dann Fische ärgern.

@ Küstenfuchs: Tut mir wirklich leid; aber wir waren von dem Schauer so durchnässt, dass wir das Weite gesucht haben - wir waren wirklich komplett durchnässt.
Aber klar, machen wir gerne nochmal; entweder wieder auf einer Wiese oder direkt am Strand.


----------



## Wiederanfänger (2. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann,

danke für das Angebot.

Da bin ich ( sind wir ) bestimmt dabei.

Schade mit dem Wetter für euch am Samstag.

Aber das ist halt so beim Angeln.

WIe bricht man eigentlich eine neue Angel durch?
War da ein Materialfehler drin.

Mir ist das auch schon passiert und ich hatte eigentlich noch nicht mal voll durch gezogen.

Irgendwie sind mir dies Kohlefaser Angeln nicht sympatisch.

Bei allen anderen Materialien nie Probleme.

Nur bei Kohlefaser bis jetzt 4 kaputte Ruten.


Ich feue mich aber auf das Uben/ Angeln mit Abumann und allen die dann dabei wären.

Gruß.

Wiederanfänger.


----------



## axel krepper (3. September 2009)

*AW: Wer hat Lust, weiter werfen zu lernen?*

Hallo Abumann, hallo an alle!
Vielen herzlichen Dank für die gelungene Veranstaltung vom
letzten Sonnabend! Es hat mir viel Spass gemacht und ich
werde die gewonnenen Erkenntnisse gleich am Wochenende
umsetzen. Das mit dem Schietwetter war zwar ärgerlich,
hat aber der guten Stimmung keinen Abbruch getan.
Das nächste Mal wäre ich gerne wieder mit dabei, so eine
Veranstaltung ist gerade den No-Profis unbedingt zu empfehlen!
Gruss und Petri, Axel Krepper.


----------

